# Dannze Kody Triggers



## fstoparmy (Jan 15, 2014)

hey all,
just did a review on the Dannze Kody Triggers. Im not sure if anyone has heard of these or not, but they are pretty funky. Enjoy 8)

http://youtu.be/V27nLutENRM


----------

